# Toilet problems



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Went to ho house ,having toilet problems: thought toilet was cloged augered with ease try to flush again and same problem threw five gallons of water down toilet and still drained slow. Removed and tiped toilet over and loooked with mirror looked cleared so thought might be sewer problem ran water hose for 15 minutes no backup any suggestions


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

If the line did not have water standing in it, but the toilet was not flushing you might have something stuck in the trap.

Take the toilet outside sit it on a bucket, then dump a bucket of water through it. You might have to try it with paper in it to truly know. 

If the water passes through good then you must have a drain line problem, blockage, venting etc....

If it does not then its the toilet. Is it old? Is it a cheap POS? Did this just start happening? 

Also, lay it down and auger it from the bottom up.

I have had toothpicks jam in the trap, you can clear it with an auger but it just backs up again with paper. Same with toothbrush, bottle cap. 

The goal is to determine if its the toilet or not.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Iw it was a vent problem wouldn't the toilet gurgle ifit was drain the the water would backub right I through water in ther when it was on the drain and it did the samething I tipped it over looked in with mirror and cleared what symptons would it have if I. Was vent


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Your post is hard to read. Need to slow down and make sure you edit for clarity. 

I rarely see the vent being a problem to the point of causing a toilet to back up enough to cause a clog. 

If it was a vent it would more likely not flush right, but still flush with some burping. 

From what you are describing it sounds like something is in the trap. 

Take the trap off the lav so that you can get air in the line, then flush again. 


Is this an old toilet?

Did the problem just occur?

Is the house on septic?

Upstairs or downstairs?

Have you called Roto-Rooter?


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

I had the lid of a specimen cup stuck in a toilet trap one time. Work was at a juvenile facility. Auger cleared every time, but when flushed with paper it would back up. I vacuumed the water out of the trap and augured it again, lid finally fell down.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Toilet is american standard 2002 they can't tell me when it started its a one story home and y would I call roto rooter and city sewer


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Time to step it up and get a camera, send it down the pipe and answer questions fast. Clear pipe? Time for a new toilet:thumbup:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Pipe should be clear if u can run a water hose down drain for 15 minutes with no backup right


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

​


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10927"/>


:laughing:

Right place, right time Dunby!


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Numero Uno.... A plugged vent won't effect the toilet

Number Dos.... Bet there is a pen, pencil or some kids freeking toy in the trap


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Try taking a coat hanger and clean each little jet where the water comes out.( around the top of the bowl) Lots of times calcium builds up and the little holes get clogged. Also did you check the water level in the tank? Sometime you got to F with it to get it right


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I checked the tank and I teseted that theor* with the five gallon bucket of water I actualy think toilet is clogged with one of those wires that they clippon side of toilet with the. White cleaner


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That would do it...

Did you take it outside and try flushing it with the 5 gal pail?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Get a better auger General wire has a good one with a grabber head, if you keep slipping by load it down with tp and then try.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes it can't be anything else has to be toilet


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The general auger with the drop head is definitely a good one to use...

But even that has problems getting some things...


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I had a playdough cap once that did the same thing stuck auger in a hundred times no problem and every time I flushed the bowl overflowed just kept flipping over what a pain 

Good luck


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I have both ridgid and general. Like the ridgid better honestly smaller head


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I like big head especially in the poop chute 

Read that as you will


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I like big head especially in the poop chute
> 
> Read that as you will


 
just some preservation, man what a sig.:laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow, this just went from bad to worse!

:laughing:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Oh but revenge liking the small head and nobody says nothin I see how its gonna be 
Copper,CI,putty and big head


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

If there is a foreign item in the toilet it can be seen from one end or the other. Pull the toilet and check from the bowl and the outlet. Don't ASSUME you know what it is until you see what it is.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Oddly enough I have found that using one of the els cheeepo toilet augers that you get from Wal-Mart will sometimes do a better job of clearing a toilet trap. I think it's because the snake is smaller and more flexible. Take pliers and open up the hook on the end quite a bit.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

This brings back fond memories of smashing it with a hammer to find the prize inside.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

trapwager thru trap fewtims and got removed 5 gal in bukkit. Bee sure ba k in fort a drop head. Alwis werkks tri dis. 

You guys need to speak his language for him to understand.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> trapwager thru trap fewtims and got removed 5 gal in bukkit. Bee sure ba k in fort a drop head. Alwis werkks tri dis.
> 
> You guys need to speak his language for him to understand.


bt wud u sayed


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

did you turn the toilet over and auger it from the rear. Go slow and only to the top of the trap, this will push anything out. For those that have a problem with a "big head in the poop chute" try turning it the opposite direction.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I like to turn it over and auger it from the rear occasionally depending on my mood 

Can we squeeze any more potty humor out of this?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I like to turn it over and auger it from the rear occasionally depending on my mood
> 
> Can we squeeze any more potty humor out of this?


what do you do with the ballcock? put a cock hole cover over it?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

house plumber said:


> what do you do with the ballcock? put a cock hole cover over it?


Only if I'm all doped up and my nipples won't turn...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I like to turn it over and auger it from the rear occasionally depending on my mood
> 
> Can we squeeze any more potty humor out of this?


Hey as long as I'm augering it regular I'm happy... :thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

So what are you trying to say? 

If this toilet's a rockin' then don't come a knockin'....:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Had to fix holes in some bathroom partitions , went right to the supply house and got 3 cockhole covers, fit perrrfactly, job done.


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

So did you solve the problem? I had an American Standard Cadet(I believe) that when flushed, the water in the bowl would just swirl around and not go down. Typical plugged toilet, or so I thought. Augered the toilet, when tested it would flush, but just as I was about to leave it started to swirl again. After pulling toilet finding nothing in the bowl trapway I caught a glimpse of something in the main jetway of the bowl with my miror.
It was the plastic clip that AS uses to adjust the float on the flapper chain. Somehow it 
got flushed thru the flushvalve and ended up in the bowl jetway that helps push the water down the bowl. Had a hell of a time getting that ba*tard out. Seems that the plastic clip(about the size of a quarter would act like a throtle plate in the jetway, sometimes it would be open and sometimes it would close- blocking the jetway and causing the water in the bowl to swirl and not go down.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

revenge said:


> Toilet is american standard 2002 they can't tell me when it started its a one story home and y would I call roto rooter and city sewer



Is the house on a well system? Hard water condition? I've seen where the openings around the toilet rim get built up with minerals depending on water condition. Also, had a clogged 2nd floor toilet 1 time, augered, ran cable through vent. Turned out a change of fill-valve solved the problem. Good luck


----------

